# Left against medical advice - If the patient left against



## kgrimes (Jul 7, 2010)

If the patient left against medical advice can a 99238 still be billed for that date of service?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 7, 2010)

Was the patient admitted as inpatient or obs? Did the MD actually see the patient?


----------



## to0318 (May 8, 2013)

*Ama*

The PA did treat the patient. We called for an ambulance, patient refused to go to the hospital. What code do you suggest to use, so that we can keep a track of all our AMA patients.


----------

